# Adopted dog peeing in bed at night



## Emmiesdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

HELP!!! We just adopted a 2 year old shih tzu named Scout. She is very loving and cuddles every chance she gets. I'm married with no kids in the house so it's my wife and I. Scout has become attached to me meaning she follows me around, chooses to sit with me and will wait for me to sit down so she can cuddle. She will go to my wife and gets along with our 2 dogs and our cat but Scout prefers to be around me. 

Here is Scouts back story. Her previous owner was a 74 year old female who passed away a week ago from a 2 year battle with cancer. This woman received Scout as a puppy and then was diagnosed with cancer. I'm still waiting for Scout's vet records. The women's family did not want her. I don't know why but from what I understand from our groomer the women's kids aren't very nice. 

Scout seems to be healthy and stable except for one problem. She has peed 3 times right next to me while I'm sleeping. Twice in our bed and one time on our couch. I'm sure it has something to do with her previous owner being sick and Scout being afraid that she will lose her new family. We walk our dogs 2 to 3 times a day and they are go outside in our yard at least 3 times an evening from the time we get home from work until bed time. They're outside all the time.

Please help me because this is the sweetest dog and I don't want this to be a permanent problem.


----------



## Bluemoods (Jun 5, 2018)

It sounds like the dog is pad trained or, not house trained at all and, can't differentiate a blanket, sofa cushion or any other soft surface from a pad. Treat the dog as if it were a puppy in need of house training. That means crate training, out every two hours, praise for going in the right place, cleaning with enzymatic cleaners to remove the smell of accidents, etc....


----------



## Emmiesdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I just got off the phone with the vet and they asked me if she was house broken or used a pad. The strange thing is Scout has gone in the house once since we adopted her and it was our fault because it didn't dawn on us how small her bladder is. We put a pad down on Monday because my wife and I work and we really don't know the dog. She has not used it. The bed/couch behavior started 2 days ago.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I agree, start house training from square one. She may have been pad trained or not potty trained at all. You will have to supervise her at all times, and when you can't, she'll have to be crated.


----------



## Emmiesdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Lilith. Sounds like my wife and I have some work ahead of us.


----------

